# DEA board interview



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

I have my DEA board interview next week, no idea what to expect, any feedback?


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

I had a board interview with them last spring. Typical police interview, its actual more about you then anything else. Work history, personal background, education, etc. Keep in mind if you get by this they give you a polygraph. Anything else let me know. Is the interview in Lowell??


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

They're going to give you a clear bag full of white powder. You will have to use a switchblade knife to cut the bag and dip your right pinky into the substance and then put it in your mouth. After a quick taste test you will have to identify the narcotic.


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

hmm if I can identify the powder that won't look good on my part eh? The interview is in Boston


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

I called them about 3 weeks ago to obtain an application (says on the web site that the only way to get an app is to call them directly)...went through a 5 minute interview over the phone (asked about my drug usage, college degree, GPA, etc) and then they said they would mail me the info i needed. i still have not received it....should i wait, or call them again....how long did it take u guys to get an app in the mail after you called them. thanks


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

I say waite, I applied almost a year ago online, I got my application packet 9 months after the fact, but things moved rapidly after that. I had my test shortly and I got my results 3 days after that and my interview was a week after that. I am now at the medical exam portion and if I pass that I have my PT. I say waite because they will call, just takes time to go through the channels


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

don't give up, they're hiring like crazy


----------



## tigerwoody (Jul 1, 2002)

wow, 9 months to get the app???....wow, the feds are slow. thanks for your help ptguitard.


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

Has anyone out there been through or is going through the DEA hiring process? The reason I ask is because I've passed the initial test, interview and had my medical exam, it's been almost 3 weeks since the medical and no answer either way, I'm very healthy so I can't see myself failing that. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

Anyone out there taking the DEA PT test this Friday?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Good luck at the PT test, it's pretty tough. You have to score a minimum of 20 i believe combined in all events, pullups,pushups,situps,2-mile run and the dash run. If you made it this far, it looks good for you, good luck!


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks for the advice, I heard that you have to get a minimum of one point in each area, so if I'm not mistaken if I do better in the run for example and pull ups aren't my strong point I can still pass. I think they also give you another shot in 30 days if you fail.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

yes, as long as you can do at least one pull up or whatever the amount is to receive a 1 and you do good in the other areas, you're all set. Take care


----------



## pguitard (Dec 23, 2002)

The test was rough, anyone out there that ever takes this test come prepared, do sit ups every day, pull ups until you can't any more and start running, at least 2 miles a day, prepare months in advance.


----------

